# Traffic is lower since upgrade



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree. Don’t like it. Everything looks the same including the stupid dryer sheet threads.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

naw maybe this time of year the fishing is slowing down for alot of people


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I agree. Hate that add that always stays at the bottom of my screen no matter what. Seems like the usable portion of my phone screen is smaller. I admit I’m having trouble getting used to this.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I do not care for this new upgrade. it would be great to return to a Fishing and Hunting site and subject material related to those sports. Too many non related subjects now as well as the previous site subject material. Just my opinion.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I know change is usually always needed at some point but I just can't get into this new update. I find myself not wanting to go on near as often. Maybe some love it and thats ok its just not for me. I also see that posts are way down everywhere on the site


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

It went from good to bad..very bad.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not sure if I am entitled to an opinion or if I even have a dog in this fight as I don't post nearly as much as I did under my former user name but I've had enough changes in the last x number of years and would really like for some consistency these days. (Old guys don't cotton to change very well).

I wish (and always have) that those with the power to change things would poll those who will be most affected by the changes. Consideration should be given to all involved, imo.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

im not really liking this change either but i guess ill get used to it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like their are a lot of nice new features. The "search" works better. Easier to load photos although I really didn't have problems with the old platform. Having the option to have the forums you use the most at the top is great. "New" button works well. Recommended reading is a plus.
Thread preview is great especially in the Marketplace since some "tools" don't give you an idea of what they are selling in the thread name.

Not a fan of the adds in the threads .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I wish the preview thing was still available. In the previous version you could see at least the most recent thread under each category. That preview was kind of nice. Now, I have to go into a thread category to see what's going on.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Seems like their are a lot of nice new features. The "search" works better. Easier to load photos although I really didn't have problems with the old platform. Having the option to have the forums you use the most at the top is great. "New" button works well. Recommended reading is a plus.
> Thread preview is great especially in the Marketplace since some "tools" don't give you an idea of what they are selling in the thread name.
> 
> Not a fan of the adds in the threads .


exactly what he said


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I like it so far but it will take time to get use to I think that once people get use to the new update it will be business as usual and I have to agree with bustedrod a lot of fellow members have slowed down


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It amazes me in this day and age of FRAUD and DECEPTION, that a site would remove a safeguard to help with HONEST deals on its Marketplace. Even more amazing is that a moderator would publicly comment that the removal was a good thing. The Marketplace was used by many, now many will be reluctant to buy or sell on the site.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

luredaddy said:


> It amazes me in this day and age of FRAUD and DECEPTION, that a site would remove a safeguard to help with HONEST deals on its Marketplace. Even more amazing is that a moderator would publicly comment that the removal was a good thing. The Marketplace was used by many, now many will be reluctant to buy or sell on the site.


 well been here a while but still learning my way around so I don't mean to be stupid what safeguard?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This site now has the same platform as two other sites I frequent so it’s not a big deal to me. As for everything that changes, we will get used to it. At least my iPhone does a good job of weeding out most unwanted ads. But they do help pay the bills so they are an unwanted necessity.

I agree with luredaddy above ^^^ about the trader rating and marketplace and said so to said admin. The site is here for us to use and support, and while I realize that it may cause mods and admin some grief, they volunteered for the position. The membership keeps the site going despite our quirks. Hopefully, that comment was addressed behind the scenes. If not, it should be.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> It amazes me in this day and age of FRAUD and DECEPTION, that a site would remove a safeguard to help with HONEST deals on its Marketplace.


"Fraud and Deception"... you mean like when someone deletes their own posts to make it appear that they haven't exceeded the "three bump" limit?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Upland said:


> well been here a while but still learning my way around so I don't mean to be stupid what safeguard?


The trader rating gave good buyers/sellers positive ratings. Those that were not were given negative ratings. Really helps seeing someone’s history and gave us a snapshot of a buyer/seller of who we were dealing with. No foolproof by any means but gave us some comfort when we were looking at a deal.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

KaGee said:


> "Fraud and Deception"... you mean like when someone deletes their own posts to make it appear that they haven't exceeded the "three bump" limit?


Fraud and deception is when someone sells something that is not what they offered. Not bumping threads. That would be failure to follow site posting rules. There is a difference, do you not agree?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

MuskyFan said:


> The trader rating gave good buyers/sellers positive ratings. Those that were not were given negative ratings. Really helps seeing someone’s history and gave us a snapshot of a buyer/seller of who we were dealing with. No foolproof by any means but gave us some comfort when we were looking at a deal.


sounds like that was a good plan why was it not used with the new upgrade


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Upland said:


> sounds like that was a good plan why was it not used with the new upgrade


I Imagine it would give admin and mods fits if someone gave a negative rating and they didn’t think they deserved it. There is a lot to moderating a marketplace that we don’t see.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> Fraud and deception is when someone sells something that is not what they offered. Not bumping threads. That would be failure to follow site posting rules. There is a difference, do you not agree?


No. I do not agree.
One is no better than the other.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> I Imagine it would give admin and mods fits if someone gave a negative rating and they didn’t think they deserved it. There is a lot to moderating a marketplace that we don’t see.


First off... that happened. More than you would think. However that feature was being used less and less since the last update. 

Second, the loss of that feature was not the decision of this team. The software developers said that feature had to go because of site security issues. So, not our call. From what I was told, this is the only feature lost in the upgrade. I haven't taken time to review everything, but the main changes that appear are some new wallpaper and relocation where certain things are. You all should be ecstatic with the improved search.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

MuskyFan said:


> I Imagine it would give admin and mods fits if someone gave a negative rating and they didn’t think they deserved it. There is a lot to moderating a marketplace that we don’t see.


that is understandable they should have a chance to explain what went wrong but I guess the way I look at it is some people don't get their way they give a bad rating but the next person has a good experience it goes up look at product reviews people complaining about a $19.99 rod and reel that they feel should preform like a $200 + rod and reel there is always two sides to a story more if it's a good story


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

KaGee said:


> First off... that happened. More than you would think. However that feature was being used less and less since the last update.
> 
> Second, the loss of that feature was not the decision of this team. The software developers said that feature had to go because of site security issues. So, not our call. From what I was told, this is the only feature lost in the upgrade. I haven't taken time to review everything, but the main changes that appear are some new wallpaper and relocation where certain things are. You all should be ecstatic with the improved search.


Thank you for clearing that up wouldn't want your job LOL


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

For me i view everything on a PC and not interested in a" mobile device improvement" If im not in front of the computer im out enjoying the outdoors or spending time with the family and have no desire to look at my phone or whatever you say was improved. Nor am i in the big of a hurry to post a look at me picture..........but thats just me


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sure that some of the people complaining now, complained the last time the format changed, and the time before that! Some people just don't like change. I'm not the most computer literate person here, I've have never attended a single computer "class". Yet, there hasn't been a site format change that I haven't been able to navigate. It's not really that hard. 

That said, I'm on a desktop computer, not a "mobile device" and I have been given to understand that those have some different issues. Quite frankly, I don't really care to be that much "in touch"! I have my time to get on, in the evenings or late afternoons, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I will say that on my laptop (Surface) tonight, it is much easier to use the site because there is more usable screen. Between the fixed header and the fixed ad at the bottom on the mobile version, it's harder for me to use the phone.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

KaGee said:


> First off... that happened. More than you would think. However that feature was being used less and less since the last update.
> 
> Second, the loss of that feature was not the decision of this team. The software developers said that feature had to go because of site security issues. So, not our call. From what I was told, this is the only feature lost in the upgrade. I haven't taken time to review everything, but the main changes that appear are some new wallpaper and relocation where certain things are. You all should be ecstatic with the improved search.


I’ve been a mod on a gun site. I know all too well what problems marketplace and ratings can cause. But like I said, moderating is a volunteer position. It’s a balance of what the membership wants and needs and what the mods want and need. It usually tips in favor of the membership as it should since, without them, there would be no site.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

All I know is. I had this site saved in my favorites and now when I click on it I get this OGF page that says:
*Oops! We ran into some problems.*

The requested page could not be found.

I then have to click on the OGF logo at the top of the page and it goes to the new format. Also had to re- log in..


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

dwmikemx said:


> All I know is. I had this site saved in my favorites and now when I click on it I get this OGF page that says:
> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> 
> The requested page could not be found.
> ...


Also took me a couple of days to figure this out.. And where is the "edit" button?????


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I didn’t even know there was a safeguard on the old format for the marketplace 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

I had to re-join because I deleted my old email account. Other than that love it so far!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dwmikemx said:


> Also took me a couple of days to figure this out.. And where is the "edit" button?????


To edit. Upper right hand corner,click the 3 vertical dots , will drop down a menue,select edit.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

One thing for sure, even given the new changes, this site is 100% better than some of the other sites that I once belonged to. Guys talk fishing and outdoors here. Very little drama and no toxic politics. I do hope it stays this way.


----------



## BlueEye (Mar 18, 2020)

Site format will take some getting use to.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

stormfront said:


> One thing for sure, even given the new changes, this site is 100% better than some of the other sites that I once belonged to. Guys talk fishing and outdoors here. Very little drama and no toxic politics. I do hope it stays this way.


Just wait LOL


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Upland said:


> Just wait LOL


I agree. If the head bangers return, I'll just slip back into the shadows again. LOL In my many decades on this rock I've seen many changes, some good, some bad, some really stupid, but I never thought we would be where we are at right now. Never. I hope there is a return to common sense and normalcy. The outdoors gives some of us a route to this. (This is why old guys like me don't like change. lol).


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I just can't figure out why i have alerts that say someone quoted me in a thread and they obviously haven't


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> To edit. Upper right hand corner,click the 3 vertical dots , will drop down a menue,select edit.


Thanks for the info, but when I hover my cursor over the 3 vertical dots it does not say "edit", it says "site navigation". I figured out how to "navigate" the site upgrade quite quickly, so I had no interest in site navigation! And why can't an edit function be placed right below a post like it used to be?

I refuse to believe that top flight programmers could be that dumb!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Thanks for the info, but when I hover my cursor over the 3 vertical dots it does not say "edit", it says "site navigation". I figured out how to "navigate" the site upgrade quite quickly, so I had no interest in site navigation! And why can't an edit function be placed right below a post like it used to be?
> 
> I refuse to believe that top flight programmers could be that dumb!


If it is your post you should be able to edit it. Click on the site navigation it will say report or edit.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I just wish they had a their own app. It would be nice to not have to go thru Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Thanks for the info, but when I hover my cursor over the 3 vertical dots it does not say "edit", it says "site navigation". I figured out how to "navigate" the site upgrade quite quickly, so I had no interest in site navigation! And why can't an edit function be placed right below a post like it used to be?
> 
> I refuse to believe that top flight programmers could be that dumb!


To be clear, its the three dots in the top right corner in the post not the three dots in the header line.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Legend killer said:


> Thoughts?


Not slow enough..... You found your way back on.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> To be clear, its the three dots in the top right corner in the post not the three dots in the header line.


Thanks.


----------



## SeaNymph_GLS_220 (Jul 23, 2014)

New format is different, but navigating is fine. Just take a bit to get accustomed to the new format.


----------



## elkcow (Jul 18, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> I do not care for this new upgrade. it would be great to return to a Fishing and Hunting site and subject material related to those sports. Too many non related subjects now as well as the previous site subject material. Just my opinion.


Agree....hunting and fishing related subjects. Don't want to be an old hen site... now do we? HA


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it just me or is it not terribly hard to figure out when something was posted, to jump to the last post or last read post, and are there not way more ads right in the middle of the forum I am trying to read? Every time I come back to the new site get frustrated


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I can't give you a reason, but I log in less. It just isn't comfortable to find new post, replies, and you have to make an extra click for alerts. I am an old fart and I don't like someone rearranginng my tackle box GRRRRR


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Works fine for me but this is one of three sites I use that have this format. Just keep plugging away at it and you’ll get used to it. It’s not like they are going to go back to the old platform, are they?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> Works fine for me but this is one of three sites I use that have this format. Just keep plugging away at it and you’ll get used to it. It’s not like they are going to go back to the old platform, are they?


The answer to that is , NO we are not. 

This upgrade was necessary to keep the site operative against the current onslaught of would be hackers, spammers and scammers. OGF shares servers with other forums. If they can access one, they can take down the whole community. The developers job is to prevent that from happening. And just so you know there may be other changes in the future as developers adapt and combat these trolls. Some you may see, others will have no affect on you.

K


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

KaGee said:


> The answer to that is , NO we are not.
> 
> This upgrade was necessary to keep the site operative against the current onslaught of would be hackers, spammers and scammers. OGF shares servers with other forums. If they can access one, they can take down the whole community. The developers job is to prevent that from happening. And just so you know there may be other changes in the future as developers adapt and combat these trolls. Some you may see, others will have no affect on you.
> 
> K


So are you saying some of us are trolls, and others are not?

Please explain

Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Redheads said:


> So are you saying some of us are trolls, and others are not?
> 
> Please explain
> 
> Thanks


Seriously dude?
Please.

If you are a "hackers, spammers and scammers", then yes, consider yourself a troll.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It is not politically correct to discriminate against trolls they can't help they are ugly, smelly and live under bridges.😁😁😁


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RJH68 said:


> Not slow enough..... You found your way back on.


this needs a LOVE button


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You just can't make this stuff up!!!

Though there ARE a few 'trolls' on this site...could you explain how the heck you got this:



Redheads said:


> *So are you saying some of us are trolls, and others are not*?
> 
> Please explain
> 
> Thanks


.... out of this?:



KaGee said:


> The upgrade was necessary to keep the site operative against the current onslaught of would be hackers, spammers and scammers. OGF shares servers with other forums. If they can access one, they can take down the whole community. The developers job is to prevent that from happening. And just so you know there may be other changes in the future as developers adapt and combat these trolls. Some you may see, others will have no affect on you.


----------

